# O2 Home broadband wifi device - anyone using one of these?



## zealot (19 Jul 2010)

Has anybody got one of ? 
I'm interested in getting one but would like to know the specs, who the manufacturer is and any usage feedback in general. 

I currently have an o2 usb stick which does the job but i have a few internet devices around the house and it would be good to have a better, less messy way to share the connection than I'm currently using. Its my understanding that the SIM simply slots into the device and it begins broadbasting on wifi as well as with the LAN ports. 
If I connect a small hub onto it will it work or does the device limit the number of IP addresses it allows at any one time?
Right now its a toss-up between the O2 device and a Dovado 3GN

Thanks!


----------



## Moral Ethos (19 Jul 2010)

Those are useless compared to this router. It is only half the cost too.


----------



## zealot (19 Jul 2010)

Moral Ethos said:


> Those are useless compared to this router. It is only half the cost too.



thanks - I've had a look at the Edimax and the reviews and it looks really good and as you point out half the cost...


----------



## zealot (22 Jul 2010)

just a quick update. if you are looking at the O2 product the product is a Globesurfer III.
I may have to go with it as my USB stick has not worked in any of the products i've tested in so far where other USB sticks of the same model work just fine.


----------

